# AZ "South" Gathering - Jiminy Peak or Mount Snow



## Greg (Jan 4, 2005)

Okay, I got some group rate information for both Jiminy and Snow. Let's redo this poll in order to pick a final venue. This pricing is for a group of 20 or more so please only vote here if you are committed to going regardless of the final venue selected.

*Jiminy Peak Group Rate:*
Saturday: *$35*
Friday: *$22*

*Mount Snow Group Rate:*
Saturday: *$39* (until 1/14, after 2/28); *$49* ("mid-winter")
Friday: *$36* (until 1/14, after 2/28); *$44* ("mid-winter")
(*$60* on holidays)

This poll will run for 5 days so please vote now!


----------



## GadgetRick (Jan 4, 2005)

*Don't know...*

I don't know anything about Jiminy Peak. I've skied Snow before, woulnd't want to do that on a weekend.

I didn't vote because I'm not sure which place I'd rather go. Where is Jiminy Peak? About how long to get there from NYC?

Thanks.


----------



## Greg (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Don't know...*



			
				GadgetRick said:
			
		

> I didn't vote because I'm not sure which place I'd rather go. Where is Jiminy Peak? About how long to get there from NYC?


It's closer to NYC than Snow. It's in Hancock, MA right between Routes 7 and 43. Here's more info:

http://skiing.alpinezone.com/resorts/detail.htm?resort=jiminy


----------



## chocolateSkiBunny (Jan 4, 2005)

Are you talking a one-day trip here?


----------



## Greg (Jan 5, 2005)

chocolateSkiBunny said:
			
		

> Are you talking a one-day trip here?


Yup. Just a day trip where a bunch of us can meet up.


----------



## GadgetRick (Jan 5, 2005)

*Ok...*

Just voted for JP.

Thanks.


----------



## ChileMass (Jan 6, 2005)

Voted for Mt. Snow, only cuz I've never skied there.  I go either place.  They're about the same distance from Worcester.  Got a date yet?


----------



## Greg (Jan 10, 2005)

Looks like Jiminy Peak, it is!


----------

